# Haunted House in Rotting LEGO



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't even want to think about how much money went into this with 50k-60k Lego pieces.

http://www.wonderhowto.com/wonderment/haunted-house-rotting-lego-0124564/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's gorgeous! I wish I had a house like that, only in better shape


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap! That is amazing!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's amazing. It's incredible what can be done with Legos. I wonder how big it is?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing, thanks for finding that Haunti.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> That's amazing. It's incredible what can be done with Legos. I wonder how big it is?


I don't know but a guess would be around 3 feet tall?

He made another house prior to this one. You can read more about them on his blog. http://mikedoylesnap.blogspot.com/


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! Seriously beautiful piece there!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy cow! That guy is totally amazing. He is the lego master hands down.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That is completely amazing! Just to create something like that takes patience but incredible talent.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

talk about time consuming ( he says looking at his son's legos )


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Wow, just WOW!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy Crow! That is INSANE cool!


----------

